# Good gerbil morning



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a cutie!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello Fred! Lovely to meet you and George .


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Fred! I think your sunflower seeds are safe


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Liz said:


> Hello Fred! I think your sunflower seeds are safe


Haha probably but the bag of dried mealworms might be tempting.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So cute, I love Fred’s color ! He looks like a baby still ?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dechi said:


> So cute, I love Fred’s color ! He looks like a baby still ?


He should be roughly fully grown. He was born in February. The previous owners thought that they had two females and then all of a sudden there were 8 babies 😂. Long story short dont buy animals from pet shops... 

Im going to book a vet appointment next week. Fred is a little bit on the small side even though he is eating. I just want a health check and parasite test just in case. Her is very much on the limit so he is not dangerously underweight, he might just be a naturally small gerbil.


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

he's adorable! I love his cute little nose


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I like Fred. He looks like a friend.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fred is an exceptionally cute gerbil!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I miss having a gerbil. My spouse isn't really into them, and I have to admit that a gerbil would probably find it very unsettling to live with our cat.

I used to put a false floor made from cardboard into my gerbil's aquarium. (He lived in a 20 gallon aquarium with a mesh top, so plenty of ventilation.) I cut a couple of holes in the cardboard, raised it about 4 cm off the true floor of the aquarium, and dumped a large pile of bedding in. The gerbil would then spend the next two days ferrying all the bedding down underneath the cardboard and packing it in. I always felt bad when it was time to clean the enclosure. All that gerbil industry, gone.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Dogs4Life said:


> What a cutie!


So cute!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very cute. I had gerbils and guinea pigs all the way through graduate school in varying combinations. One of my lovleiest guinea pigs was a female silkie named Fred(ericka).


----------

